# To fish uphill or down hill???



## OldSchool (Oct 18, 2006)

I have found a mid-lake hump that I have been searching for ( finding it has been a bit easier now with lower water levels.) To find the hump I end up driving right on top of it so my question is, how do I fish it now that Ive found it?
Would you anchor on top of the hump, cast out and fish back up the hill or would you pull back out to deeper water and throw toward the hump and fish down the hill???
For this time of year what do you find to be the key (best) depth for LM during the day? What lure/technique would you use to fish a mid-lake hump?
(So many questions so little time LOL!!!)
-OS


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

OldSchool said:


> I have found a mid-lake hump so my question is, how do I fish it now that Ive found it?
> Would you anchor on top of the hump, cast out and fish back up the hill or would you pull back out to deeper water and throw toward the hump and fish down the hill???


My answer to your question is - yes.

That question can be answered either way in my opinion. Wind direction and if there is any cover on the structure may help locate the bass. But I think we call ourselves *anglers* because we have to use a variety of angles to catch our fish.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I don't anchor up for bass but if i did id not drop the anchor on top of the hump unless i was vertical in my presentation. Id stay as far away as possible and try some long range casting to criss cross it with the moving lures im assuming ur using like spinners and cranks. Imho you'd be better off dropping a marker and using electric motor to stay near it as you circle it and hit it from all directions. Id also try to keep the boats shadow off of the hump.

Time of day is crucial this time of year. I've been focused on early and very late and its really producing. I wouldn't even go midday during summer unless it was overcast. Best id say is stay away from the noon hour. Imo bass just shut down around that time in the summer.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

First off you need to figure out a way to find it without driving over it. I don't know how deep this hump is on top, but if its less than 8' you're going to spook the fish. If you've made a few visits to it, you should have a pretty good idea of where it is. I would definitely fish it down hill. Trying to fish uphill makes it easier to get hung up. Also watch your electronics as you approach the hump and see what depth you're seeing bait fish and try and concentrate on fishing that depth. Bait fish are one of, if not the main forage in summer. Knowing what depth the bait fish are, is going to give you a good idea of what depth to start looking for fish. Water depths, weather conditions, and type of cover if any, are going to determine what lures you use. You can pretty much throw the whole box at them as long as you fit the lure to the conditions, If you're fishing fairly cover free water a Carolina rig is hard to beat in summer. You can fish it fast or slow and at any depth. And it catches fish. 

I'm not so sure about avoiding fishing in the middle of the day. Especially if you are fishing deeper water..... Say 10' or more. I've actually had some of my best fishing during the middle of the day. In low light conditions bass will spread out and move further away from cover or move into shallower water to feed. They may be easier to catch in low light conditions, but their location is harder to pin point. Once the sun comes up they have two choices. Either go back to the cover for shade, which means you know where they are going to be....... or head deeper and use water depth as their shade. Which again means you know where they are going to be. Either way they still bite. 

And there is no magic depth that largemouth are going to be. It all depends on where you're fishing.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

what ever way the current is moving whether it be up down side to side .there going to face it ..


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Depends - do you want any fish or the biggest fish?


----------

